# USP Motorsports | SPULEN 2.5L Super Spool Pulley Kit SALE!!!!!



## [email protected] (Sep 18, 2012)

*USP Motorsports presents | SPULEN 2.5L Super Spool Pulley Kit!!!* 

Spul Engineering is constantly striving to extract the most power from your engine. The Super Spool Pulley Kit (SSP) does just that. In addition to powering your transmission, your engine also powers accessories such as the alternator, power steering pump, and a/c compressor. Powering these accessories draws precious power from your engine. In order to reduce this power draw, we designed a smaller and light weight pulley to replace the factory pulley. 

The result is less power drawn by your engine’s accessories and more power to the wheels.The heart of the SSP Kit is a lightweight aluminum crankshaft pulley made from 6061 aluminum and anodized for durability. A new accessory drive belt is also included. 

Till the end of the month please enjoy a speacial introductory price on SPULEN 2.5L Super Spoon Pulley by using coupon code "SESSP". 

_Super Spool Pulley Kits are IN STOCK & ready to SHIP!!_ 

Kit prices are *$119.00* 

*Features:* 

- Increase of 5-7 horsepower 
- 20% under-drive reduction 
- Lightweight aluminum 

CLICK HERE to order!! 









































 
-------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------- 
*USP Motorsports | SPULEN 2.5L Super Spool Pulley Kit!!!* 

SPULEN Super Spool Pulley Kits start at *$119.00* 

CLICK HERE to order!! 

Till the end of the month please enjoy a speacial introductory price on SPULEN 2.5L Super Spoon Pulley by using coupon code "SESSP". 

CLICK HERE to order!! 

Questions? 
Email: [email protected] 
Phone: (888) 755-7772 
or *PM me!!*


----------



## [email protected] (Sep 18, 2012)

Happy Weekend everyone! Please enjoy our Fathers Day Special!


----------



## [email protected] (Sep 18, 2012)

All PMs replied!


----------



## Gott ist gut (Jul 2, 2010)

[email protected] said:


> Engine balancing and torsional vibration are two entirely separate topics. Balancing primarily is using crankshaft counterweights to oppose shaking forces in a plane which is perpendicular to the crankshaft. Those are created by the rotating connecting rod big end and crank pin, and the reciprocating piston / rod small end / wrist pin. Those forces are opposed (partially) by the crankshaft counterweights and in some older engines- counter weighted dampers/pulleys (externally balanced)
> 
> Torsional vibration is unavoidable and balancing does nothing to prevent it. It occurs when the crankshaft is twisted by the torque's placed on it by the individual cylinders. All 4 or 5 pounding away on it can start it vibrating and there will always be certain rpm ranges (harmonics) that excite that vibration more then others. This can amount to as much as several degrees of vibration at higher RPM ranges and is one reason why many engines place the 60-2 wheel at the rear, near the flywheel. The factory pulley is actually a damper that is tuned to dampen the most harmful of those ranges. This reduces the stress levels in the crankshaft. Engines with more power or more torque create larger amplitude vibrations all over the power band and they will vibrate much more aggressively when they hit frequency that the crankshaft is resonant at. That is why the TT-RS is equipped with a larger, better damper. This stuff is no accident
> 
> ...


Is this accurate? Are these pulleys potentially damaging?


----------



## [email protected] (Sep 18, 2012)

Gott ist gut said:


> Is this accurate? Are these pulleys potentially damaging?


There is a couple of ways to look at this. The fact that he does not bring any definitive data and is all opinionated makes me inconclusive to his statements. I also know that our company pioneered the usage of Fluidampr not "Fluidampyr" we believe this product to be a benefit to its users. 

With the testing and dyno sheet provided on this product also shows the HP gains with its usage. 

We try to always come with data instead of just opinions. Now if there was actual data t support these claims we would be more than happy to investigate.


----------



## Gott ist gut (Jul 2, 2010)

[email protected] said:


> There is a couple of ways to look at this. The fact that he does not bring any definitive data and is all opinionated makes me inconclusive to his statements. I also know that our company pioneered the usage of Fluidampr not "Fluidampyr" we believe this product to be a benefit to its users.
> 
> With the testing and dyno sheet provided on this product also shows the HP gains with its usage.
> 
> We try to always come with data instead of just opinions. Now if there was actual data t support these claims we would be more than happy to investigate.


I see your point and understand your unwillingness to acknowledge the statements.
Comments like " certain rpm ranges " and "This can amount to as much as several degrees of vibration at higher RPM ranges", as well as a few grammatical and spelling errors, tend to turn me off too.
However, the lack of measurements and data does not mean that they do not exist. This was simply a comment explaining why Integrated Engineering doesn't make the profitable product.
I too work for a manufacture (not vehicle related) and know how a product is designed, engineered, made, tested to current standards, and promoted as a tangible miracle only to be pulled from the market years later because longterm effects were unforeseen or neglectfully ignored.
Can you speak to the statement that the TT-RS and Fluidampr utilizes a heavier product?

I just want to know if your research and development can confirm or deny his statements.
Thanks,
May this provide a good opportunity for USP to debunk any myths!!


----------



## [email protected] (Sep 18, 2012)

Gott ist gut said:


> I see your point and understand your unwillingness to acknowledge the statements.
> Comments like " certain rpm ranges " and "This can amount to as much as several degrees of vibration at higher RPM ranges", as well as a few grammatical and spelling errors, tend to turn me off too.
> However, the lack of measurements and data does not mean that they do not exist. This was simply a comment explaining why Integrated Engineering doesn't make the profitable product.
> I too work for a manufacture (not vehicle related) and know how a product is designed, engineered, made, tested to current standards, and promoted as a tangible miracle only to be pulled from the market years later because longterm effects were unforeseen or neglectfully ignored.
> ...


I totally agree that even still we should look at this and also investigate to a certain degree. We have currently been testing this pulley for over half a year now and have seen no unusual or premature wear on critical components. 

I guess we will also need to find out what VW deems as an acceptable degree vibration. Every motor will have a certain amount of vibrations and I know that the TT-RS does come with a rubber insulated crank pulley as do many VWs. 

I also advise folks when buying other products like clutch and flywheel assemblies that even though your motor was balanced from factory with its rotating assembly when you upgrade your clutch and flywheel they are also balanced but they are not balanced together. So the chances of those items, just by nature will be unbalanced once installed. Which would cause so many more failures than a crank pulley in my opinion. Though I do not hear of anyone blowing up motors from clutch installs.


----------



## Gott ist gut (Jul 2, 2010)

Fluidampr.com has some great info on the matter.
The key to this discussion is the answer to this question...is the component a pulley or a dampener?
In this man's opinion, drop the aluminum and get behind viscous silicone fluid or at least elastomer filled dampeners.
Just curious...what are you guys running in the 996, S4, and MKIV?


----------



## [email protected] (Sep 18, 2012)

Gott ist gut said:


> Fluidampr.com has some great info on the matter.
> The key to this discussion is the answer to this question...is the component a pulley or a dampener?
> In this man's opinion, drop the aluminum and get behind viscous silicone fluid or at least elastomer filled dampeners.
> Just curious...what are you guys running in the 996, S4, and MKIV?


This part here is a pulley. 

On the vehicles you just listed that we have as "project" cars we have them all utilizing dampeners. Those are all vehicles that produce in most case 200% more power than factory. 

If your plans are for something like that then this product may not be for you. 

This would be geared more for people looking to do a "Stage 2+" set up.


----------



## [email protected] (Sep 18, 2012)

Thanks for all the PMs!


----------



## hop2it (Jul 6, 2010)

If only a vw engineer would let us know for sure why the dampener is there...


----------



## 5_Cent (May 22, 2007)

I dunno, I trust em. I may have to pick one up if they are still around. 

I thought those dampeners were to quiet an already loud motor down, like a VR6 for instance. In which I ran a full set of ECS pullies, cams, chips, exhausts, intakes and the gammit for min 150K and sold the car with 214k on it. I never had a single problem.


----------



## nothing-leaves-stock (Mar 1, 2005)

we used another companies light weight non-damping pulley on our build 3 years ago(this pulley was not out then, but same idea)
we dyno'd, tested, raced, daily drove, etc and NO issues were seen at all. the new owner of the car is having a blast with it still and ZERO issues to date. we ran our car to almost 8000 rpm's A LOT and we tested out many products on the car with a LW pulley...again NO issues.

just wanted to back up USP and say its works and we saw no issues :beer:


----------



## tchilds (Nov 21, 2008)

If you guys are arguing that harmonic dampers don't work, I'm not interested, first of all.

Second of all, an object in motion tends to stay in motion. The gains from this product are off the line, not up top when the engine is spinning at 5500+ RPM. So first gear you may see 7hp, maybe... probably not.



This is a great product for race cars. I would never murder my crappy stock crank with harmonic distortion. This isn't a "we tested it and it worked" kind of thing. This is a thousands of tiny little cracks in your crank kind of thing over time.... until one day...

Yes, a harmonic damper/dampener adds many many miles to an engine. That is not to say that premature timing chain, cam lobe, or valve seat/ring seals failure isn't more likely to occur first. I'm just saying, don't act like ONE engine and some anecdotal evidence as well as a biased dyno graph is worth ditching a harmonic damper that is, if nothing else, adding many miles to your engine and most likely not hurting your launch times in all reality on your all season tires, and otherwise stock chasis.


----------



## Rabbid Rally Rabbit (May 5, 2013)

tchilds said:


> If you guys are arguing that harmonic dampers don't work, I'm not interested, first of all.
> 
> Second of all, an object in motion tends to stay in motion. The gains from this product are off the line, not up top when the engine is spinning at 5500+ RPM. So first gear you may see 7hp, maybe... probably not.
> 
> ...


The only real problem running a 20% underdrive on a NA 2.5L is what it does to your air conditioner. Now, one you've got a snail on there, you're into an entirely different ball game.

I ran one of these for about 20K miles without issue --then I moved to the desert. I'm running the stock pulley again because I'm not willing to sweat more for 7 horsepower. If you don't live in a desert and aren't FI, there's little to no problems with underdrive pullies on THIS motor.

That said, I'd rather have a proper lightweight pulley set as opposed to just a crank pulley. If we had lighter pulleys on all the accessories, we'd get more power --and unlike a lighter crank pulley, we'd still get to run light flywheels. Of such a set vet comes out, I'm all over it.


----------



## tchilds (Nov 21, 2008)

I'd rather trust that my engine is built the way it came not to do this http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=JiM6AtNLXX4


----------



## Rabbid Rally Rabbit (May 5, 2013)

tchilds said:


> I'd rather trust that my engine is built the way it came not to do this http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=JiM6AtNLXX4


That's a risk on V8s --pretty damn improbable on NA 2.5Ls.


----------



## tchilds (Nov 21, 2008)

Rabbid Rally Rabbit said:


> That's a risk on V8s --pretty damn improbable on NA 2.5Ls.


Agreed engines ain't built like they used to be. For all I know nothing will happen or not happen. I just don't think people should mess with rotating assemblies.

Our AC is fine. It just needs better ducting/insulation. I wrapped mine and it made it actually cold even at idle on 90 degree day.


----------

